# Shop Made Lathe Duplicator



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I know I won't get any kudo's from you experienced turners but I know I will never be a great turner. I don't have the patience. I needed something that I could use to duplicate legs spindles or whatever. The problem (besides being very cheap) is that I couldn't justify the money. I only need it a few times. Anyway, I saw the youtube on the router duplicator and that got me thinking. This is what I came up with. I still need to put a following pin set up but this will give you the idea of what I am trying to do. So far I've got $40 invested (have I mentioned I'm cheap?)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What you need though instead of having the chain drive is a indicator pin under it and a place you can screw a pattern under it for the duplicator to follow. If you have your wood parts waxed good it should slide back and forth.


----------



## beagles53 (Feb 14, 2014)

Have a look at this one too...post #26

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/448454/home-made-duplicator/15


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

*Update*

Finally was able to get back into the shop and work on this. Did a little modifying on the design. I found that I needed some extra support so I added another bar in front. The cutter would get grabbed by the stock and push it down and thus wedging it into the work. I also changed to having one point pulling and pushing the cutter. In the previous design I found that the cutter would twist slightly. I have done some really rough cuts taking out on a test drive. I tried to be fairly aggressive with the cuts to see where the weakness may show but so far it has performed well. My next step is to take some scrap walnut and ash and try some simple designs of salt and pepper shakers. I've use a lot of odds and ends things that I had laying around the shop to build this. The only thing that I have actually bought has been the pipe, chain sprockets and a little bit of aluminum. I think I have about $75 invested. I know it's not a Vega but this should satisfy the needs I have for a duplicator.


----------



## Jason_J (Feb 18, 2014)

Not bad for a hobby!


----------

